# Parental Rights- does anyone know?



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Just a quick q.. I wondered if you and your partenr were to seperate, what would happen to the embryos? Would you still be able to go ahead and have an FET without their consent because it's half yours, and if you did seperate could one of you say that you wanted the embryo destroyed??

Not that dh and i are ever looking to divorce or seperate but i was asking my clinic about how long you can keep them in storage for and it just crossed my mind of the complexities of parental rights, especially after the case where the clinic let the FET perish by accident and had to award damages

Hmm  I'd be interested to know the answer to this one...


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

He will still have to sign the consent form at the time of treatment.

He couldnt say he wanted it destroyed - but he could say that you cannot use the embryos. Or at least thats what recent court cases have gone with.

Tony,
x


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

I remember there was a case in the news a while ago about a lady who had eggs stored before cancer treatment but they were then frozen as embryos. Her relationship broke down and the man said he wanted them destroyed. She couldn't produce anymore eggs (as a result of her cancer tx) and appealed and I think (if I remember right) that it went to the High Court where it was upheld that they must be allowed to perish.


----------

